# Pre-Sale on the Ultimate Wheel Cleaner 5 Liter Refill at Detailer's Domain



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

SONAX Full Effect Wheel Cleaner










Precision Wheel Cleaner for safe and effective removal of brake dust and stubborn dirt

*SONAX Full Effect Wheel Cleaner* is a highly effective, acid-free and pH balanced rim and wheel cleaner that is safe for all wheels, including aluminum and alloys. This formulation is also effective and safe for use on painted wheels and will not deteriorate clear coats.

*SONAX Full Effect Wheel Cleaner* contains unique chemical ingredients that effectively dissolves the sintered iron by forming a water soluble iron complex. During the use of your vehicle, brake dust and road grime become sintered to the surface of rims and wheels due to the high temperature conditions they are normally exposed. Brake dust contains high levels of iron and once sintered to the rim, becomes extremely difficult to dissolve or remove without the use of harsh chemicals.

*SONAX Full Effect Wheel Cleaner *sprays on as a thick, flourescent grean foam. As the cleansing foam begins to work into the dirt and grime, the formula begins to turn red. The red coloration is the SONAX Wheel Cleaner forming a bond to the sintered iron on the wheel and changing its state to a water soluble complex for easy removal. Stubborn, baked on grime may take a small amount of agitation. Rinse wheels thoroughly with a power washer and wipe dry.

MSRP - $19.99.

So here is the test I did over the weekend. First I used this on the VW R32 and got amazing results, unfortunately no pictures.

Was able to do some more testing and the test subject a 2010 Audi S4, with all the bad weather I figured this was a great time to test it out. 4-5 weeks without washing the car (due to rain, snow, northeast winter)

Take a look I followed the instructions to the tee and got some amazing results, dare I say this will be a hit! I'm going to say even better than my favorite wheel cleaner.

Before shot of the wheel

















Sprayed it on, and it was immediately green as stated in the directions









Started to turn purple within minutes

















Take a look at it cleaning. (this was after quickly using the Uber Spoke Brush and Uber Boar's Hair Brush nothing crazy just a quick brushing)

































Used a power washer (Cam Spray) and they looks great!









































Sonax Wheel Cleaner in 5 Liter is just about here.

ETA of June 16, 2010.

We will be doing a pre-sale of this item. Once the item is in stock the price will go back up.

List: $99.95
Sale Price: $89.95

Save big! Pick this up in refills and bring your cost down.

Save even more by using your forum discount code.

Now to make this pre-sale even better, order now and we will give you a choice of:

4 Uber "BLACK" Microfiber Towels a value of $13.45!








or

1 Sonax Dashboard Cleaner a value of $14.95!









NOTE: While supplies last. Once one is out of stock we will ship the other.

Click here to take up on the pre-sale of Sonax Wheel Cleaner 5 Liter Refill

Pre-Sale will end on June 16, 2010.


----------

